# What no springtails



## davholla (Jan 28, 2021)

Wasp beaten from grass, West Norwood County Park. The real size is 2.55 mm, magnification is 3.08



IMG_7015Wasp by davholla2002, on Flickr

Crane fly




IMG_7540Cranefly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Moth fly, stack of 3 photos on leaf litter.  The real size is 3.48 mm, magnification is 3.08




Moth_Fly_IMG_7084 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Aphid on a leaf from the garden, The real size is 1.53 mm, magnification is 4.2




IMG_7067Aphid by davholla2002, on Flickr

Fly larva on leaf litter, stack of 2 photos. The real size is 3.07 mm, magnification is 4.2





Flylarva_IMG7130 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Fly larva on leaf litter, The real size is 4.69 mm, magnification is 2.1 mag




Flylarva_IMG_7097 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 28, 2021)

Good set of horrible looking creatures....


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 28, 2021)

amazing shots


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice set, I like the aphid shot best.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 29, 2021)

Some good magnification shots there.  I too like the aphid but the wasp is very interesting as well.


----------



## Donde (Jan 31, 2021)

Impressive set of some really small creatures.


----------

